
Ask HN: Need PDF to real reflowable HTML - ldenoue
Is there any tool that would let me convert a PDF into a real HTML that reflows on mobile screens while keeping tables, math formulas and figures? The html5 tools out there like Crocodoc and Scribd are &quot;faking&quot; it by positioning each word absolutely using CSS: not working on mobile.
======
brudgers
PDF is a container for several kinds of content ranging from images to simple
text. There's no simple direct way of converting arbitrary content to "good"
HTML, for example PDF text might be a scanned image not a string of
characters. Even a string of characters might contain typographic ligatures
and a page of text contain page numbers at the bottom and chapter/section
labels at the top and hyphens to break words across lines.

It's probably best to determine how to handle a specific text or group of
texts and then do custom conversion.

Good luck.

